# Just placed big order with Hoye today - but why?



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

After procrastinating for a month now of getting replacement parts or better parts for the YM2610, I had no choice but to pull the trigger and get them ASAP. Why? It seems these tariffs are forcing MANY distributors to have out-of-stock and on-back-order lists. AND, there is no guarantee that the current prices will even hold. I've made SEVERAL calls today to various parts dealers, only Hoye has ample supply for all my needs. 

As these pesky tariffs keep hitting home, and prices keep rising, September 1st is when the big one will hit. Now is the time to snag what you can. I even snagged a few fuel filters too. 

If anyone for any reason has put off getting parts, please reconsider this side of the high prices or NO AVAILABILITY ! There really isn't a tractor pull-a-part around, other than in Western KY that I'm aware of. Thus, folks be prepared and don't put things off in this matter now. Make a few calls this week and get things working before the season changes. About 6 weeks till the early frost even.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I hear what you are saying, but them dang tariffs only increase the the consumer price on this side of the pond!! If we need it, we pay through the nose, if we don't need it, then we don't buy it. 
It's going to be a long, hard and expensive road before we realize that the western manufacturers have sent all the manufacturing off shore and that their profits have gone through the roof.... It ain't China that's taking our jobs, they are just filling orders for the rich 1%!!!


----------

